# You don't always get what you pay for.



## MadMark

You test the 1/2° vernier not by loosening screws but by simple setting it to the 22.5° index notch.

It's a precision tool and as with any tool it needs calibration to YOUR saw.

You should have spritzed the screws with lube before "buggering" them. I worked on motorcycles for years before retiring and the first thing you did on 'dry' fasteners was a squirt of lube followed by a tap to jar it and a five minute wait to let the lube do its thing.

Call incra, they'll give you replacement hardware.


----------



## Redoak49

I have one and have not had a problem in 5+ years. I love mine and would rate it 5 stars.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Like *Red'*, I got mine over 10 years ago and haven't had major issues and if I can remember back, didn't have any hassles with the first time set-up.

I bought mine packaged with an *Incra Flip-stop*, which looked good on paper, but the flip-stop is of bugger all use if you use a zero clearance fence (or any sort of add on fence)... but then again, that's not the *fences* fault… the *Incra fence* but rather the *seller fence*.

Surprised you had issues as I thought the manual was fairly straight forward and unless you zigged when you should've zagged, with the screws/bolts (I do it all the time), they should not have resisted (too much)... I remeber trying to undo a left hand threaded bolt till I snapped it inside my drill press's spindle.

Though I can't fault Incra on the presentation of "this" manual, I often wist that manufacturers (others… with the exception, specifically of *Leigh*), would treat us woodworkers like those patronising *help desk support* people… and assume we're all bloody idiots and structure instruction manuals accordingly.

*PS.* Maybe the fact that it was on sale might contribute to your chagrin.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well my SE was easy to set up and is very accurate. But I practiced on the 5000 sled, so maybe that helped?


----------



## Rich1955

I've had mine for about 4 years, when i first got it i had to readjust it to fit my saw. It took about a half hour but it was time well spent. Since then i haven't had to readjust it at all, even though i still check it once in a while like any other tool.


----------



## edapp

I always thought of the laborious setup procedure as the BENEFIT you get from this advanced miter gauge, over say the one that came with your saw.

The adjustments that are annoying you now, are precisely what guarantee excellent results! Everything can be dialed in just right… are are repeatable. You cannot get that kind of repeatable accuracy out of a stock miter gauge with no moving parts or fasteners.


----------



## BillWhite

Love mine. Bought it after looking at most gauges offered, and I'm glad I studied first. Great product.


----------



## ruger

the nylon washers have to be positioned so they expand properly when you tighten them down. double check where you have them clocked,as per manual. I did the same thing.


----------



## misterbig

I have the 1000 HD and had zero issues setting up. In fact was dead on out of box other then adjusting the fence so the measurements would read correctly and adjusting the miter bar friction washers. I would give mine 5 stars.


----------



## ssnvet

I found squaring the Incra miter jig a royal PITA. I could get it dead on, but when I would tighten the screws, it would throw it out of alignment. After sitting on the shelf unused for several years, I finally brought it into my machinist friend at work. He locked it into his vise and took a skim cut off the face of the Incra. Now it's finally square.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I found squaring the Incra miter jig a royal PITA….
> - Mainiac Matt


Surprised to hear that *M'M'*... however, that may depend on the variant you have of the mitre jig (if they come in different models).
The 1000SE comes with a bloody confusing gizmo attachment that can adjust the fence by 1/10° increments up to 1°… If yours was out by more, you should have returned it for a replacement. 
I found this reference on Youtube at around 8:20 into the video.


----------



## Bobsboxes

I have two these, one on a sled. Both take a little maintenance each year, but they are great. They have improved the quality of my work.


----------



## chipsareflying

After having the time and opportunity to put this fence through its paces it works well and appears to be holding its accuracy. Lots of great comments and input from the community.


----------



## RUINTUIT

Loved my 1000SE. Best miter jig out there


----------



## stevejack

A miter Gauge for $150! It better Saw, sand, finish and sell your work! I would not expect to do too much adjusting. Many have told me. First make 100% Sure your BLADE is perfectly parallel to the Main miter slot THEN align the Miter gauge to the slot not the blade.


----------



## RichT

> A miter Gauge for $150! It better Saw, sand, finish and sell your work! I would not expect to do too much adjusting. Many have told me. First make 100% Sure your BLADE is perfectly parallel to the Main miter slot THEN align the Miter gauge to the slot not the blade.
> 
> - stevejack


Aligning the gauge to anything is a losing proposition. Its' the angle of the cut that matters. That's why I used the 5-cut method with feeler gauges to square mine. Given the gauge's design, once you have it square, all of the other angles will be accurate as well.


----------



## awsum55

I just bought one last month and I love mine. I had a problem with the bar fitting in my tablesaw. I have a 5hp Delta Unisaw and the miter slots on my tabletop is exactly .375" deep and so is the bar that comes on the 1000SE. Incra said they are supposed to be checked before they are shipped. Here is the correspondence with INCRA.

On my first use I noticed that the wood was rocking on my tabletop. The bar had a slight bend in it near the ends. I sent a video to Incra and they sent me a new bar. Guess what it was also bent.

Here is how the emails went down.

Hello,

I just purchased a 1000se from Woodcraft yesterday. I've included a copy of my receipt.

The guide bar is bent. I've sent a couple of pictures

￼


















and a 7 second youtube video to show you the problem.






I'm using a 5hp Delta Unisaw and the bar seems to take up the entire depth of the slot, not allowing the bar to sit below the surface because of the slight bend. I've never run into problems with any other item that runs in the miter slots. I'm sure the solution would be just to file down the ends so the bar could sit lower. But I don't want to void my warranty and that would remove the finish and it might start to rust.

I was told by Woodcraft that they do not have any others in stock and they don't expect any until February. It seems they are sold out everywhere in my area. Is it possible for you to send me just another bar and I will send the one I have back to you?

Thanks,
John

*Thanks for the message, John, sorry about that. We can send you a replacement miter bar if you'll forward your address.
I've forwarded your photos to our shop with a request for the replacement. Thanks for your patience as we get things sorted out. *

I received the new bar and although it's not as bad as the first one, it is also not flat and sits slightly above the table surface. I've had my Delta Unisaw for about 20 years or so and I've never had this problem. It's not like I'm using some Chinese knock-off saw with strange miter slots.

I decided to just file down the ends so the bar can sit below the table top. I thought I should let you know that the problem wasn't with just the one faulty bar, it looks like it might be like that on all of them.

This does not change the way I feel about the product, it is well thought out and accurate. I just thought simply fixing the problem and keeping it to myself wouldn't fix what looks like a manufacturing flaw. If that bar was produced just a little less deep, it wouldn't matter if the bar had a slight bend, it would still sit below the top of the table. Less material would also save money in the long run.

Let me know if you want to see another video and I will shoot one. Hope this helps,
John

*Thanks for the message, John, that's embarrassing. It sounds like it wasn't checked before shipping. Much like cutting lumber, machining the pockets into the bars releases internal tension that often takes the bars out of plane. They're hand-straightened afterward, and it's rare that slight variations are a problem because other than the occasional Unisaw, miter slots are usually deeper than 3/8", typically in the 0.380" - 0.390" range.*

For my trouble they sent me a $25 coupon to use on their site. I bought a $35 IGaging digital angle cube that I'm not impressed with but it only cost me $12 out of my pocket so I'll just put it in a drawer.


----------

